# Need to change the default outgoing mail port...



## hotani (Oct 6, 2001)

I need to use a different port than the default 143, but it is greyed out and I cannot change it. suggestions?


----------



## theed (Oct 6, 2001)

you appear to be referring to the iTools account, and that is the port to which you connect, not the port from which you connect.  The port to which you connect can not be changed, or you won't connect at all.  If you make a pop account, you appear to be able to enter the port if you so desire.

I'm not sure if this helped, but if you did not get your answer from this reply, I suggest you expand on your problem.

Thanks for letting me a answer a question.


----------



## hotani (Oct 7, 2001)

I am using the built-in mail program 'mail.app', and need to use a different port for outgoing mail (108 instead of 143). 

I tried setting up a new pop account with the mail settings but now it will not send or receive anything. 

When is outlook express coming to OS X?


----------



## theed (Oct 7, 2001)

well, I don't see any support for any such freaky port swapping in the mail app.  My next thought would be to run NAT, and put in a specific rule for your that port incoming and outgoing.  I forget the syntax for some of it, and it may screw you up royally if you're trying to use this machine as a server of some sort.

I'm assuming this isn't the kind of solutian you're looking for.  If it is, let me know and I'll walk through some of it and see what I can do with self nat port mapping.  right now I'm sleepy.  Good luck.


----------



## Dradts (Oct 8, 2001)

Enter ur pop3 server address, followed by the port number

example:
mail.mac.com:108

i think this could work.


----------



## hotani (Oct 8, 2001)

well, Dradts' suggestion sounded like the most logical and simple, but did not work. 

I set up a new account and it lets me switch ports, but that does not seem to be working either. 

For now it will have to be Outlook Express in Classic. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## pmarcos (Oct 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hotani _
> *I am using the built-in mail program 'mail.app', and need to use a different port for outgoing mail (108 instead of 143).
> *



You appear to be mixing up sending and receiving protocols.  SMTP is the sending protocol and it uses port 25.  Unfortunately this can't be changed in Mail in 10.1.  

IMAP uses port 143 by default and POP uses port 110 by default.  Both of these are *receiving* protocols only.  If you need to use an IMAP account on port 108 you can change that port on the Account Options tab.  But that's only for receiving, not sending.


----------



## Jadey (Oct 13, 2001)

As far as I've heard, Microsoft will not be bringing Outlook Express to Mac OS X as it feels the free email client application needs are fufilled by Apple's mail. If you want to run a Microsoft emai client, you'll have to buy office and use entourage.


----------



## hotani (Oct 13, 2001)

it is actually the sending port that needs to be changed for me to use my outgoing mail server. 

I actually have another server I could use that requires the standard port 25, but for some reason mail.app will not send mail that way either. 

I am getting dsl hooked up this week and will probably be using my isp at that point so hopefully the problem will be taken care of. 

If there is another mail client out there that supports authentication while sending mail, allows outgoing mail port swapping, and runs on OS X, someone please let me know.


----------

